# Norco bigfoot



## ttper (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello,

Could you please have a look and let me know more about this bike?
Year and any other information.
I originally posted these pictures in retrobike.co.uk and a member refered me to ask here. 
https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39142
Thank you for looking.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't seen a "nutted" spindle in a while

.Norco won (which) world championship back then? 

Bigfoot is a cool name! 

Sorry for the random observations, I'm sure you were looking for detailed info.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

1984? http://www.norco.com/about_us/timeline_and_history/ 
On the Norco timeline, click 1984. I beleive that's this bike. That's all I came up with on a quick search. Send Norco an email. Good luck.


----------



## honduhmatic (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a red one that's a bit rougher. Mine has Shimano EX thumbshifters and derailleurs, but I believe it has the same brake levers, rims, handlebar and brakes. Years ago I sent Norco an e-mail and they confirmed that mine's an '85.

I use it as a commuter and it's tarped up outside. I've always wanted to tinker and fix it up. The original back wheel is in rough shape (a lot of the spoke nipples have seized) and the headset and BB are acting up.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Bigfoot was always in the middle of Norco's line. It was about a $350 CND bike in 85-86, which is about when your bike dates from.

I remember walking into Cycle & Sports Paul in Pointe Claire, Que and wanting one of those SO badly when I was a kid...but I got a Raleigh Portage instead for $225...whoops!

rb


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

It was no doubt at the road world championships in the early 80s or late 70s. Norco also owned the brand called Fiori and they made a number of really nice road racing bikes back then.


----------



## honduhmatic (Feb 28, 2009)

richieb said:


> Bigfoot was always in the middle of Norco's line. It was about a $350 CND bike in 85-86, which is about when your bike dates from.
> 
> I remember walking into Cycle & Sports Paul in Pointe Claire, Que and wanting one of those SO badly when I was a kid...but I got a Raleigh Portage instead for $225...whoops!
> 
> rb


That's about right. My grandpa remembers paying $380 for it from Western Cycle in Regina, SK.

Will post pics on a nicer day :drumroll:


----------

